# Schwinn Huffy Sears Evel Knievel Bicentennial Patriot Banana Star Spangled bike



## PLERR (Sep 7, 2021)

From eBay. BuyItNow $99 or make an offer. Westwood, NJ. The title really says it all, but here's the description:



*Schwinn Huffy Sears Evel Knievel Bicentennial Patriot Banana Star Spangled bike*

Heres a once ever find--  You cant make a bicycle look like this, it has the real vintage patina look just like you left it long ago.  Surprisingly all of the pedals, crank, handlebars, wheels etc. turn and steer just as the are supposed to.  Even the front brake functions and releases.  I think the only thing it needs to ride is a chain.  If you have a chain to install it would probably function as a bike should.  Both tires still hold air.​​I dont see any identification on it, and searches turn up nothing.  There are many similar bikes but none of them look like this one.  The seat, chain guard etc are all different from what is seen online.  It has a Sting Ray speedometer, but I cant say for sure if this is a Schwinn or not.  Is this a Limited edition Evel Knievel bike?​​A very cool one of a kind item for the right person, this would look great parked next to and old barn or on the back of a truck.  Bolt a motor on and go.​​It could be restored, its more interesting this way- ride it at the local swap meet or camp ground.​​This Is The Only One!​​​I am not the original owner and have to way to try it out so being sold as found.  Contact me first for a shipping price.​


Just bolt a motor on and go! 🤔 It does have a nice guard though.

Pics for the record:





























E=-)


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

Whoa! A true diamond in the rough—or maybe just rough!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 7, 2021)

I like the crank gear. looks like a steering wheel. put some smoke stacks and cannons on that chain guard and paint it like a Navy ship. you would be the coolest kid on the block.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 7, 2021)

Don't forget to turn the sissy bar around.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 8, 2021)

Save the speedometer and chaingaurd, crush the rest or plant it in a flower bed.


----------



## DaGasMan (Sep 8, 2021)

Pop-a-wheelie!! She's awesome! The kid that rode that grew up to kick azz! 
"What'cha doin' sweetheart?" Building a ramp. I'm going to jump over 15 
Barbie Dolls! Never been done before. "Oh, that's nice. Be careful out there."


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 8, 2021)

It would look great on the back of a truck... with me waving goodbuy!


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 9, 2021)

PLERR said:


> View attachment 1474202
> 
> From eBay. BuyItNow $99 or make an offer. Westwood, NJ. The title really says it all, but here's the description:
> 
> ...



I expected...more.......


----------

